
The Unraveling of the American Era - disgruntledphd2
https://www.rollingstone.com/politics/political-commentary/covid-19-end-of-american-era-wade-davis-1038206/
======
reedwolf
As a neutral observer, I have to smile over Americans complaining about the
Chinese influencing US culture.

Americans are used to others having to tiptoe around their sensibilities, and
now they're finding out what adhering to a foreign culture's value system is
like.

~~~
holtkam2
I don’t really ever hear Americans complaining about Chinese influence on our
culture. If you’re talking about TikTok, we love that app. It’s just a handful
of politicians that don’t

